# VK - New Stock - October



## Gizmo (20/10/16)

Aspire Cleito 120
Aspire Cleito 120 Coils
Kanger VOCC-T Coils
Kanger JUPPI Starter Kit
Vaporesso Estoc Ceramic Coils
Vaporesso Estoc Mega Tank
Coil Glaze Range
Freemax Starre Pure Coils
Freemax Starre Pure
Smoant Battlestar 200W
OBS Cheetah
OBS Engine

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (20/10/16)

Awesome! Glad to see the pricing on those Estoc coils too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/16)

@Gizmo, I see your site says these coils fit the Eleaf Pico - presume you mean the Eleaf Melo (1,2 and 3?)?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/10/16)

Curse you bringers of new stock. Why do you love my credit card so much. Well I guess its salticrax for me this month again, daddy is going shopping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

